# Ba$tard Is Dead



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Osama bin Laden IS dead and we have his remains. Our ground troops got him!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

OUT FREAKING STANDING! His head should be put on a pike and displayed at the world trade center site. It should be made from wood.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you troops.

The world will be a little better place to live tomorrow.

At least untill we have to hear how the "one" made this happen.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

The report is that there was a firefight, and Bin Laden was shot in the head. I hope he didn't die from the first shot fired. I hope he had plenty of time to realize that his @ss was toast.


----------



## mcsteve (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope politicians don't take advantage of this honor that elite troops deserve all the credit for, a rat will take his place, but darn I am giddy tonight.

I await further news.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I also hope he knew it was an American that turned out his lights. God bless our troops, past, present and future!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Out soldiers should be thanked and all of our intelligence people for the work that they've undertaken.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I just hope that this brings some sort of closure for the survivors and families of 9/11 victims. My thoughts go out to ALL that lost a loved one on that horrific day. Let us also remember the brave, heroic first responders that gave their all.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I never thought I'd celebrate the death of a person. This is probably the first and only time I will. God bless the guys who accomplished this, you deserve a medal, a big steak, and a raise. Maybe a ticker tape parade. This is a national event.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Obama said "I" far too many times IMO.

Wonder what they'll do with his stinking remains ? I bet Saudi Arabia (his home land) doesn't want them. If returned, somebody will make a shrine and say he was martyred.

I'd feed him to the hogs.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

This "man" was pure unadulterated evil and spewed forth nothing but. He got his wish (martyrdom) at the hands of the coolest guy on planet earth (I'll buy you a few beers if you are reading this ) I am sure he was navy seal or Delta Force- The two groups that train for just such operations. I heard taht 4 other men were killed (one was Bin Laden's son) and a woman who was used as a human shield. This was a plan that was well thought out, trained on , and executed perfectly. I hope this opens a new chapter in the direction of this world. 
God bless the USA!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Osama killed exactly 66 years to the day since Hitler's evil ended.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Hitler committed suicide on April 30th 1945, so it's not quite "...exactly 66 years to the day…"


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

(Bin Laden Dead) (Audio: 8)

In a dramatic announcement, U-S President Barack Obama went on the air late last night to say Osama bin Laden is dead.

The world's most wanted man was killed by a team of U-S forces during a raid on a house 100-kilometres north of Islamabad, Pakistan.

Obama says bin Laden's death is ``the most significant achievement to date'' in the U-S's battle against al-Qaida.

For almost a decade, the U-S has been hunting bin Laden, who planned the 9-11 attacks that killed more than three-thousand people.

U-S officials say the body was buried at sea because of how difficult it would be to find a country to accept bin Laden's remains. (2)
--


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Osama is shark meat now


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done, I hope he shot himself, so he could die like the coward he was.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

This was one evil man. I am not a person who normally celebrates death, but I do for this one. I'm extremely proud of the skill and courage of our navy seals that carried out this mission.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think they buried him at sea so there could be no place for a "memorial" to him.
I hope that little somali that was dancing on our flag and grinning from ear to ear on Tv on 9/11 is out there crying in his messkit.
The world is a better place today.


----------



## Briguy (Jun 22, 2010)

They buried him at sea and now there is no way to prove it was realy him.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

This is glorious news. I never in my wildest imagination thought that I would ever celebrate the death of an other human being. I am celebrating!! This man was the epitome of pure evil. If there is a Lucifer then Osama was certainly his spawn. I hope that this brings a measure of peace to all the loved ones of all the victims of all of his depraved depredations. The world is a much sweeter place today!!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe they didn't drop "all" of him in the sea….. Maybe they kept a head or something. I'm sure they have something so they can match up some DNA (just to be sure).
- JJ


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought of that also Briguy, but they did not want to violate Islamic law regarding time to bury the body (to demonstrate it is not Islam that we are at war with just the terrorists), and they had trouble finding a country willing to accept the body.

I think it is kind of fitting. Now he has no grave just like many of the victims of 9/11.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahhhhh…... such a good day, cheers


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder at what point he realized that "OH ********************" where are all my virgins that were supposed to be waiting for me. ROT IN HELL YOU BASTARD!!! God Bless our troops each and every one of them and especially bless and watch over the families of all those lost during this bastards reign.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Usually it is not seen as human act to revel over the death of anyone, but in this case we are not talking about anyone who I would consider human. This creature planned and encouraged assassinations of truly innocent people under the guise of a fanatical religious crusade which misrepresent the religion itself. Muslins should also rejoice that this slur on their beliefs has been removed, as do all other religions.
Our extended gratitude to ALL security forces for their continued and determined effort and tenacity to extract this cancer from the world.
The world is a better place today, but we should never lose our guard.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Very well said, Roger.
- JJ


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Well stated Roger.


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

while it is not very nice to celebrate the death of another human being i'm sure we did the same thing with the news of hitler's death.

the news last night was very good indeed.

but the war is far from over.

Thank you to all who have died in this fight on terrorism and to all who serve in our military.

may God bless!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Heard firecrackers, or some sort of fireworks going off last evening after we got into bed. Then a Words with Friends gamer came up on Sherie's iPad saying "Way to go USA", so Sherie checked the internet on the iPad and then we knew.

Frankly, the only right this Osama had, was to die…..so we obliged him…..............

Think of all the deaths he was directly responsible for, or indirectly responsible for in Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc…....let alone the twin towers.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope the brave troops who took care of this bad man get a ride home to stay and a really big medal! God bless all of you who are serving or who have ever worn the uniform. You make us proud!!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Amen Sara!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Special Forces ROOOOOOOOOCCCKKKK!!!!!!
Bill


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

ding, dong, the witch is dead,
Osama bin Laden gotta bullet in his head!
the last thing he saw was his own blood red,
a chapter of this war has been put to bed!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

UBL is gone. He died like a coward. One news channel said he used a woman to shield himself. 
Now, let's work our way down his chain of command. 
Our uniformed and non-uniformed forces deserve plaudits. Hopefully, we or anyone else, never learn their identities.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The war only has just begun.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning.*
----Winston S. Churchill


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been watching this on the news since last night. Congratulations to the team that got him. This is definitely a great day for freedom loving people throughout the world. Osama has been thumbing his nose at the west for way too long. Though this will not stop all terrorism, but it will put a dent in Al Queda's leadership and to their "hero" who is now a Martyr.

Though this is not woodworking….this is important to all of us.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

You are right reggiek. If there was ever a thread on LJ that deserves 20,000 posts….. this is it. This not a victory for just the USA, but for all nations and all people.
- JJ


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

DNA was collected, tested and verified.

Knickknack,

If Bin Laden met his end at 1:30 am May 1st in Pakistan (Zulu +5)... then *at that instant it was still very much April 30th in Germany*... 9:30 pm (Zulu +1).

Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Sad but I actually have a small measure of hope that he committed suicide. He was left handed and the killing wound has been described as being in his left temple. That way we can celebrate him ending his useless life; instead of wondering why our leaders issued an order to kill (execute) and not capture.

I've always wanted to believe that we're the good guys; they're the bad guys. Good guys don't celebrate doing what is necessary but distasteful, they do the job then move on. I was just as angry as anyone else about this piece of filth, and I'm glad that he is gone. But we distinguish ourselves by acting with integrity not by acting like savages.

I know it is a normal inclination to want to talk about how we should have desecrated the corpse; but lets try to have some class.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you imagine the members of that "small group"? This is one "small group" that you don't want coming after you. It gives me chills to think about. USA.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I for one am glad OBL is gone. Our Troops kick A$$ !!!!

But the Christian in me says he was still one of God's creatures, I was saddened last night when I saw all the People turn out at the White House to revel in the joy of killing. Makes you wonder how the afgans felt celebrating after 9-11. Dosen't matter who threw the first stone, It's still going to hurt.

Just my 2 cents !!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, it is a day for all honorable freedom loving people to rejoice. For the world has had one of the biggest "tumors" removed from it with this form of "cancer" call Islamic jihad. But the cancer has not been cured for there are many among people in this world that will not admit to having the cancer. Until those in the world can come to terms and and help to remove this heinous ideology the freedom loving peoples of the planet will have to endure their hateful deeds. Let us pray that God saves us from this cancer and bless those who fight for it's removal.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Now the CHOSEN ONE is debating whether it would be appropriate to release pics of this horrible pigs dead body. HELL YES RELEASE THE PHOTOS!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

It's funny that us "Westerners" are so terrible that the terrorists think we all need to die. Yet I don't think many of us would use a woman as a human shield to save our own life. What a joke this "leader" WAS. He didn't believe in anything, he was just everything that is evil. He WAS pure evil. I'm not going to celebrate his death, because that kind of seems wrong, and also I don't even think his death deserves my celebration. We should all forget his name and wipe it from the pages of history. I'm glad he's gone to a worse place


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

While I agree that he has gone to a worse place, and I don't want to celebrate anything about him (including His death), I do not think that we should forget him. To forget is to be doomed to repeat him again. We need to remember what happened when we armed the mujahideen against the advice of the Saudi government.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

and now they only have to find choco-laden and marma-laden and eat them too )


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

If you think Bush wouldn't have given the go ahead to shot this jerk then you've consumed to much Kool Aid. It's got nothing to do with Obamas skin color, it's his policies and it's also not just the good ole boys that don't like him. Your trying to infer that If someone doesn't like Obama then they must be racist. What a libtard point of view!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Please guys, no politics.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Your right JJ. I'm sorry! I'll remove my comment when Deke removes his.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no sympathy for him or his kind but we have to know more about it exactly how long has he been in Pakistan? how long have the pakistani government known about his whereabouts and kept it from us?I always said he was in Pakistan.They have been hiding him and keeping him safe so USA had to act according to what we are told without the authorities in pakistan beimg warned or told in advance seems finally we see the USA realising what I have always said that pakistani government/troopscannot be believed.We have a number of pakistani's here in the uk I have had a lot of dealings with them in the past as well as indiand people sri lankans etc the pakistani's unlike their counterparts from India etc could not tell the truth if it hit them in the face they grow up being encouraged to lie from the word go if it gets them up the ladder of life.I worked a while ago for amnesty international and always found indians sri lankans trustworthy pakistanis lied lied and lied again even when I caught them lying they still carried on twisting so don't expect too much fro quiet pakistan as to their role I might be wrong but we'll see .Best wishes to my dear American friends .Alistair


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with you Alistair! There's a lot of unanswered questions and i don't think our countries should pump anymore money into countries like Pakistan.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

They've had billions wiped off their debt to USA this was fundanmmental to working(supposedly) in co-operation with USA intelligence.You have to ask what kinda friends would need to be paid so much before offering help? sorry I feel strongly re this. Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

As soon as I heard the report, my thoughts turned to what Scotsman is describing. That was a pretty sweet crib he was racking up in right outside the capital. Begs the question.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

You always blame the things that are wrong or the things that didn't go right on the president you dislike. Inversely you always give credit on things that are good or have gone right to the president that you like. Obama probably had absolutely nothing to do with his death, but he'll get all the credit. Just like Bush and Clinton probably did nothing to hinder his capture/death either. It's all politics. Who's more popular, who you like more, etc etc. The real men who deserve the credit are the guys who went through basic training and advance training and gave their lives to protecting this country, the guys who are "in the ********************" everyday….. Not the politicians. Such is life


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

So OBL is gone and now we have to worry about the terrorist retaliating, this is a vicious cycle that needs to end.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am sorry but the idea that his whereabouts were not known by the authorities within half a mile from the equivelent of one of your largest militery academies in pakistan ,begs to be questioned .Of course they knew all along who built a house there with walls twice as high as his neighbours electric fences and eight times as much ground as any house around add to that he's 6 foot 4 in height.The authorities must have asked questions about anyone building such an establishment so near what is essentially a set of homes for retired and working army generals.If the didn't then the are fools and believe me the pakistanis are not fools they are very shrewd. Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^to Alistair, not to mention barbed wire and segmented property. I live in the country but if someone down the road built a compound with barbed-capped walls, I'd look into it. Probably taking money from both sides, nothing new about that strategy. Time will tell or, of course, it won't.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Your correct bertha very correct we will see.When I recall the poor decent American souls throwing themselves from widows of the twin towers it breaks my heart sorry to bring that up but we must never forget.Alistair


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't agree more that the idea that the neighbors had no idea something was going on there is absurd.

Starting Saturday morning my wife and I dug up our old garden, expanded the plot and replaced the timbers.

This has led to no fewer than eight conversations with neighbors in the last three days.

I don't care in what country you live; unless you're in a major city you know all of your neighbors and what they're up to.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Nathan that's how things happen in the real world .Surely something needs to be explained here with all these questions left unanswered.Alistair


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that."-Martin Luther King, Jr


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not saying you are wrong, Roper. But the actions of our military today gave you the right to say what you just did. Think about it.
- JJ


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

No the first amendment gives me the right to say that NOT the military.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

This is where I'll exit. I'm feeling a bit of sweat coming on.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think we should rejoice out of hatred but a lot of people must have a deeper sense of deep down sorely earned relief now he's gone.My feelings are not of rejoicing because he's just one pawn in al quaedas evil plan but he's a major one from which hopefully they may never recover.So from that point we should perhaps rejoice.I said I have no sympathy for him and I stand by that. Alistair


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I think we would all agree that that the military protects our freedom, which includes the amendments. A group of fine men wrote it, but the military protects it.

I do, however, find it odd that in such a short time Obama [finally] produces a birth certificate and "HE" catches the #1 fugitive in the world. I'm almost inclined to think it has something to do with an upcoming election… Somebody please set me straight.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I think we can all have a spirited discussion without beating on our chests and getting angry at each other.

In my opinion if you hold pacifist beliefs because you're a Quaker, Bhuddist, non-secular or any other reason you deserve respect; not agreeing with those around you is a challenge in itself

If you are more of a war-hawk; same support for you; openly supporting our countries' (for us Yanks at least) military actions means that people will target you personaly when our military makes a mistake in error.

Don't take a day where we all have to look at our beliefs and draw a line down the middle. Nobody here is arguing for the idiology that brought down the Trade Center. We're all on one side here so let's act like it.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Face it folks, Laden was not stupid. His successor is already in place and giving orders.
It's kind of like the old alien movies on TV. You kill one and another pops up. While we have not heard the last of this bunch I'm not going to sit around worrying about what might happen.
I'm glad the [email protected]#$%^ is dead and I wish there were 2,751 of his cronies with him.

ChuckC while you have a point I personally don't think it's a factor. Just coincidence. JMHO

Biggest problem I have is I'm going to have to listen to the news media beat this to death for 3 or 4 weeks like they do everything else.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

He got what he needed, and it came from US NAVY SEALS in the form of a Double Tap to the head. Bang Bang YOUR DEAD.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't quote him directly, but I can paraphrase Billy Waugh. "He wasn't a hero he was just out fixing the enemies of the USA". I am glad that this enemy is fixed, he will never help plot destruction and death upon innocents ever again. I am glad that while I sleep there are rough men out doing what they can to insure I sleep well. I will not celebrate UBL's death, but I will remember to thank my brothers and sisters in the armed forces for their effort and sacrifice.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Naw, the Donald is claiming full credit for "forcing" Obama to reveal his full-info birth certificate. I personally think that the first form was good enough. He runs the US, he got investigated six ways from the origin- I know what it was like from my Navy days, from friends telling me that the FBI "was looking for me", lol. There is information on a birth certificate that the rest of the country doesn't have to know. And as the man said, this still isn't going to be good enough for some people.

And if anyone thinks this was a political stunt, just remember that dubya would have been the smirkinest state leader on the planet if he could have taken care of OBL on his watch.

I worked with SEALS when I was in the Navy- I am NOT one. Those men are badass, end of story. And I never saw one swaggering around and showing off. They've got my respect.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

It took ten years,but Al Queda: "We stuck a boot in your ass". Courtesy of the red, white, and blue! It shows we dont forget and we dont give up. GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Those splendid Navy Seals deserve a massive ticker tape parade all the way from uptown down to Ground Zero. Sadly, we'll probably never even know who they were.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Clarence: There is a reason for never knowing who these people were. It's called family. If their names were published some idiot would try to take them out in retaliation. I just hope our illustrious news media doesn't find out. Some of those people they get on TV trying to "embellish" stories are ignorant to the fact they are putting people in danger.
As far as him being buried at sea, that was more than he deserved. There was lots of people he murdered that there wasn't enough left to bury. A pig sty would have been more fitting.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Of course I know why the SEALS won't (or shouldn't) ever be ID'd--hey, I read "The Lion" by Nelson DeMille. Still, in a way it's unfortunate or unfair, or something that they can't get their individual due. However, I know that the approval and respect of their fellow warriors, and their loved ones, is all the congratulation they need.

Also, we want these guys to remain anonymous so that future rats won't see 'em coming.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think credit should go to any President, past or present. The credit belongs to all of the military men and women(past, present and those that lost their life) that have been searching for him. And a special *Thank you* to the Navy Seals that finally finished what he started.

God Bless the Military and God Bless the U.S.A.


----------



## Elder (May 3, 2011)

USA! USA! USA! I love this country and everything we stand for! A big shout out to President Bush for getting the hunt underway, and Obama for continuing the fight and finishing Bin Laden off! I would have loved to been a fly on the wall in Bush's home when he found out, backflips I'm sure.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is the real IRONIC part of this dirtbags ending….......

Think of this, here is this "Big Bad, I will cut your head off, Muslim holy warrior" and he was shot dead while HIDING behind a woman? Isn't that PRICELESS?? Bye Bye scumbag!

I can't wait to see another president sworn in but I gotta give Obama the credit he deserves for this one! and oh, god bless our troops, stay safe guys and gals.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally, I find it very sad that any human should die this way. I despise his life and what he stood for, but change the circumstances of your life significantly and YOU might have been one of his loyal followers. His death may be "justice served" from one perspective, but there are people who undoubtedly loved the man.

I can't see celebrating his death… it certainly doesn't change the reality of our world, which will not change a bit with his passing. Seems awfully calloused.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I would never have been one of his loyal followers. I would never follow a cowardly mass murderer. If anyone is capable of loving a cowardly mass murderer than something is seriously wrong with that individual. He conspired to kill thousands of innocent civilians who were busy minding their own business, simply because he didn't like this country. There is no other perspective. The people he chose to kill were not soldiers fighting against his country (Saudi Arabia). They weren't people abusing his religion (Islam), they were simply people trying to get by. His death does change the reality of our world. Before his death, the reality was he was alive and it appeared that the United States could not bring one man to justice. The reality now is that he is dead and the whole world is able to see that you can run but we will find you and get you, even if you have billions to spend to hide.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have learned today that the bin laden has been in that house *constantly* for the last five years or more doesn't that make you wonder what the government in pakistan was up to during that time? and exactly what they new? a little boy across from his compound said he visited him many times and he had two wifes one spoke arabic the other urdu he gave the boy two rabbits so he wasn't hiding in the closet for the last five years he has been coming and going all 6 foot ++++++ of him.Put it this waay I have never met him but if he moved in next door to me I would know.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've never before been happy that someone was killed, but I am glad Bin Laden's dead. At the same time I feel a little guilty for feeling that way. 
I do not like Obama, his arrogance, or his leftist politics. I WILL give the man his due credit for making the call on the intel that Bin Laden was definitely there and for having the guts to send in the SEALS instead of just dropping a bomb on the compound. And I have to give Pres. Bush the credit for setting the people in motion and staying the course even when it became unpopular. It took nearly ten years but that shouldn't surprise anybody, considering the money and fanatical support he's had in the part of the world.
But most of all, the credit goes to the men and women who've spent the time sifting through intel, questioning captives, following leads and chasing dead-ends till they found the man who led them to Bin Laden's hide out. And most definitely to the SEAL Team Six. The absolute baddest of the bad-asses on the planet. 
No way is it over. There will be attempts at retaliation. And as Bush pointed out before, "We have to be right 100% of the time. The terrorists only have to be successful once. But no idiot on the planet should believe that he can attack this great country without being found and having to pay for it with his miserable life, no matter how long it takes. 
GOD BLESS THE U.S.A.!!!!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I thought he needed dialysis on a steady basis. I heard that several years ago, yet it was stated on TV that no equipment was found. Makes me wonder at who was giving who a snow job.
Bill Clinton missed him by about 2 hours in the early 90's(91?) Bush tried. Obama succeeded. I give the President credit that he didn't pussyfoot around the oppurtunity presented itself and Obama took it.
Lets face it folks, when you have the SEALS on your ass you better give your soul to God because your ass will belong to them. Just ask the Somali pirates.
Today the world is a better place.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been biting my tongue in this thread but suffice it to say, I agree with rsmith71 in every respect. We've touched on the relevant amendments and the military that provides support for our lives under these amendments. The constraints of political correctness personally make me want to vomit. Why can't we just call it ALL what it is? We're talking about a dude that coordinated the murder of U.S. citizens on U.S. soil, are we not? I've seen you liberal crybabies when the going gets tough (Katrina, for example). You'll hide behind the closest "leader" and keep your traps shut. Until it's all over & you'll whine again. Sorry for this mini-rant but i couldn't stay out of this thread, even though I tried. Long live lumberjocks and the good ole U.S. of A.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Absolutely Bertha, we are too politically correct in the USA and we need to get back to reality and call it like it is. We are too afraid to offend. If your offended then get over it! Pakistan is more upset that we didn't inform them before our troops went in than they are that he's been living under their noses. We need to stop sending money to these corrupt countries. We need to take a much harder line with these losers.

God bless our troops and God bless those folks that got this scumbag and those that will get the others because they will eventually!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

They are upset that we didn't tell them because they couldn't warn him. It is no coincidence that the one time we don't tell them we got him.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The question we all are asking is why did it take 10 years to find him?


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder what % of LJ's are vets? My guess is a fair number.

Bruce
Southeast Asian War Games
2nd Place
1966-1969


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Thought that I heard in the news that the Paki security people are…uh…were… in Osama's pocket.

US Navy, 1972-1976.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

To C+, I'd hazard a guess that a ton of LJ's are vets. You live your life according to principle, work hard, and settle down into a challenging hobby at retirement. Sounds like a vet to me. My gratitude toward veterans is hard to describe.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

If our "friends" won't cooperate with us to catch these guys, we should get them where it hurts. In future, if I pick up something to put into my shopping cart that says "made in Pakistan", I think I'll just put it right back on the shelf and get something else. Maybe that will get their attention!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

What will get their attention is to stop sending these crooks foreign aid and let them slip back into the stone age which is what they want. Killing in the name of religion has been going on since time began in this region why would we think they would be any different now.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

deke: what about the SEAL that the somalis drug thru town in the black hawk down situation? Don't you think they were"parading a trophy"? I know what my reaction was.

C_Plus…central highlands 1966-1967. I'm a vet and damn proud of it. No, I wasn't a baby killer, I wasn't guilty of mass murder I was just a soldier that had a job to do, just like the SEALS had a job to do.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Howie,

Cu Chi, Tay Ninh, Nui Ba Dinh, Ho Bo Woods, Boi Loi Woods, Operations Cedar Falls and Junction City

Seems like it never happened

Seems like yesterday

Bruce


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

CPLUSWoodworker, Bruce:

I'm with you, brother…..1966-67. Base camp was Cu Chi. I served with Co. B, 1st. Battlion, 27th Infantry, 
(Wolfhounds), 25th Infantry Division. I too was on Operation Cedar Falls, and Junction City. We were right outside of Bin Wah Airbase when I got hit. The worst and scarriest place I was at was the HoBo Woods. As you know, it was booby-trapped so bad even the VC forgot where they put them….killed their own self…

I carried the M-60, and had a 4-man gun crew….We kicked plenty of ass back then…..I too am proud I served, am a vet also, and as Howie said…...Damn proud of it..!!!!
Who knows…we may have served together at the same time…..I'm proud to know you, sir…...


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I was 2nd Wolfhounds, Medic with a Mossberg. You and I probably went all over each other.

BTW…...........I still look the same as I did then…....................LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Bruce,
It sure is a small world sometimes. You are the first vet I've ever known that was in the same outfit as I was. 
It's really good to know you(internet wise..lol). I hope you made it out ok. I wasn't quite so lucky. I stepped on a booby-trap mine and shot twice while in a firefight…Who knows…you may have been one of the medics to rescuse the wounded, and get us on the chopper to take us to the 12th Evac hospital in Cu Chi…..Most of the medics carried either a Mossburg w/ double 00 buckshot, or a .45 sidearm….Thank God for Morphine…lol.
I don't think I look like I did then….I was 19, turned 20 while there, and now I'm 64…..more handsome now….....lol.) I would like to make you my ww buddy, if you don't mind…..this is great…..


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

My son served on the USS CARL VINSON the same one Bin Ladens body was dropped from. Lots of friends from ship calling him. Many interesting stories to tell regarding his body, some of them will be here in San Deigo in a couple of months and will be coming here to my house for a BBQ. I cant wait to serve them and see some pics that were secretly taken. Morbid maybe, but still glad that chapter for the USA is over


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Breaking News:*

All Mini-Marts, convenience stores, and 7-11's will be closed this week due to a death in the family!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Roger,

You forgot a couple: All MOTELS and CLOTHING MFGS.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

That,s a good one Roger


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Roger, even you expatriate Brits have a way with words that I admire…and a wicked sense of humor. Too funny!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick Dennington; Sorry Rick, I did forget to mention Best Eastern, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Expresss a while ago.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you AtomJack, it's a gift at birth for a lot of Brits and not always appreciated in the colonies, but we'll get there some day. 
Who Dares Wins. Pretty sassy expression don't you think?


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Not afraid to say I'm glad he's gone, and free beer for life to the guy who pulled the trigger on him. I know who to thank for the freedom I enjoy daily. My father, my sons and all the other vets who served!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

*The truth ALWAYS comes out:*









*Look at that nice WOOD paneling. Sweet.*


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep David, that is OBAMA's trophy room and Obama even got "W" as well. Like that full body mount of "W"? Just sayin'


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, I know. (Heavy sigh).

I had to crop that picture because "W" is butt naked from the waist down.


----------



## wayned (Aug 12, 2009)

In retrospect, all I can say is…YAY!


----------

